# Officer fatally shot in cruiser



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

*Officer fatally shot by suspect in patrol car*

*Man taken into police custody*

*







*

The suspect was pulled from the 
back seat of the patrol car and 
taken into custody by other officers.

*(9/21/06 - KTRK/HOUSTON)* - An officer has been shot, apparently by a suspect he pulled over on a traffic stop.

The incident happened on Randolph at Braniff, just south of Hobby Airport at about 5:30pm. The officer was shot while in his patrol car. Details of the incident are unclear.

Officers approached the patrol car with their guns drawn and pulled the suspect from the back seat of the car. He was then stripped of his clothing and put into another car.

The officer was transported to Ben Taub Hospital. He was dead on arrival. We're told the man was a 12-year veteran of the force.

Stay with ABC13 Eyewitness News for the latest on this developing situation. 
_(Copyright © 2006, KTRK-TV)_


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Suspect in Back Seat Shoots, Kills Houston Officer

*Story by click2houston.com*










IBS/KPRC

Officer Rodney Johnson

A Houston police officer was shot and killed by a suspect in custody in southeast Houston Thursday afternoon, KPRC Local 2 reported. 
Police said it began as a traffic stop on Randolph Street at Braniff Street near Hobby Airport at about 5:30 p.m. 
Officer Rodney Johnson placed the suspect in the back seat of the patrol car, but the suspect managed to get a weapon and shoot Johnson in the head multiple times, according to authorities. 
Johnson was transported to Ben Taub Hospital, where he died a short time later. 
Investigators said the gunman was in custody. 
An investigation is under way. 
Johnson was a U.S. Army veteran who graduated from the HPD academy in December 1994. 
Police Chief Harold Hurtt said Johnson was a dedicated officer. 
"He loved what he did. He loved working the streets. He loved working traffic. Matter of fact, he was working traffic at the time he made his stop because eventually he wanted to be assigned to the traffic division. He was a very personable, friendly individual," Hurtt said. "We'll miss one of our true soldiers in Rodney Johnson." 
Johnson received two Lifesaving Awards from the Houston Police Department and the Medal of Valor from the state of Texas for his work on the Southeast Gang Task Force. 
Johnson had been a board member of the Houston Police Officers Union since 1999. 
He leaves behind a wife, HPD Officer Joslyn M. Johnson; three daughters; and two sons. 
Fund For Officer's Family 
The 100 Club is accepting donations to its "Survivor's Fund," which provides benefits to the dependents of peace officers and firefighters killed or injured in the line of duty. 
Donations can be sent to the following address:

100 Club Survivor's Fund 1233 West Loop S., Suite 1250 Houston, TX 77027

Donations can also be made online at www.the100club.org or over the phone at 713-952-0100. 
Copyright 2006 by Click2Houston.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

http://www.click2houston.com/video/9911392/index.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Veteran Houston officer shot and killed in his patrol car during traffic stop*

*Officer Down: Rodney Johnson* - [Houston, Texas]









Houstonist.com
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 40
*Additional Info:* Officer Rodney Johnson had served with the Houston Police Department for 12 years. He is survived by his wife, three daughters and two sons.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Johnson was shot and killed by a suspect he had taken into custody. *Date of Incident:* September 21, 2006

*Veteran Houston officer shot and killed in his patrol car during traffic stop*
The Associated Press

HOUSTON- A veteran police officer was shot and killed as he sat in his patrol car during a traffic stop, authorities said.

Citing an ongoing investigation, police officials would not disclose details about the Thursday shooting of Rodney Johnson, 40, who had served 12 years on the force.

A handcuffed suspect allegedly fired multiple shots at Johnson from the rear seat of the patrol car, said Officer Gary Blankinship, a friend of Johnson's who went crime scene. The suspect had not been charged as of late Thursday.

A female passenger who left the scene had been found by officers for questioning, Chief Harold Hurtt said.

Johnson went to work as a corrections officer for the Texas Department of Criminal Justice and then as a jail attendant. He graduated from the


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Thousands Honor Slain Houston Officer










AP Photo/David J. Phillip

A Houston officer wipes away tears during a graveside service for fallen Houston Officer Rodney Johnson Sept. 27.









AP Photo/David J. Phillip

Joslyn Johnson, widow of fallen Houston Officer Rodney Johnson, puts her head on his casket during a graveside service Sept. 27.

*Story by click2houston.com*

Thousands of mourners attended a memorial service Wednesday for a Houston police officer who was killed in the line of duty, KPRC Local 2 reported. 
Officer Rodney Johnson's funeral was held at Grace Community Church in the 14500 block of the Gulf Freeway. 
"We stand together at a time like this," Police Chief Harold Hurtt said. "We work together and we grieve together. As far as Rodney, now he's passed the torch on to the rest of us." 
More than 4,000 people, including city leaders and law enforcement officers from around the country, crowded into the church to show support to Johnson's wife, Joslyn, who is also a Houston police officer. 
"Josslyn, I know when you walked in that you saw this sea of blue on the side and behind us. These men and women loved your husband greatly and they are here for you today," said HPD chaplain Monty Montgomery. 
Johnson's sister thanked everyone, including strangers and the law enforcement community, for all their support. 
"On behalf of my family, I would like to take the time to say thank you for your outpouring of love and support for my brother. He was a wonderful guy. He still is and will always be. It's going to be hard. It's never easy. I'm going to miss him, but I know he's with me every day. And to his kids -- we got you. He's all over you," said Susan Johnson, Johnson's sister. "I can't say enough about him. But if you take anything from here today -- just know that he was a great man, a great brother, a great father, a great son. He was big. He had a big soul and a big heart and he's going to forever be big like that." 
Johnson's children are sad their father will miss important events in their lives. 
"Every day I'm missing you," daughter Amber Johnson said in a statement read by a family friend. "I'm left here feeling angry, confused and alone without you. Being first born, I'm very saddened and depressed for you not being able to see me graduate from high school, college or giving me away on my wedding day." 







Johnson, 40, was shot and killed during a traffic stop in the 9300 block of Randolph Street near Braniff Street on Thursday. 
Juan Leonardo Quintero, 32, has been charged with capital murder in connection with Johnson's death. Investigators said Quintero has confessed to shooting Johnson in the head multiple times. 
"(Johnson) was awarded the medal of valor and that was things he did on a routine basis because he loved what he did. Rodney loved his family. They loved him and we loved Rodney," Hurtt said. 
"Great guy, real nice, low key, always smiling," friend Byron Theragood said. "It's going to be a tragic loss, not for his family, but also for the department and the city of Houston, too." 
Johnson, a U.S. Army veteran, graduated from the HPD Academy in December 1994. 
He is survived by a wife, three daughters and two sons. 
Johnson was buried at Earthman Resthaven Cemetery on the North Freeway near Kuykendahl Road. 
Drivers lined up their vehicles along the 30-mile precession route to show their support for the officer's family and the Houston Police Department. 
Police Chief's Statement Nemo Me Impune Lacessit 
No one injures me with impunity. This is the motto that we pin across our badges to remind others that we stand together in protecting citizens and to remind ourselves that we have each other. 
This is the motto that we cling to when an officer like Rodney Johnson is senselessly taken from us. By all accounts this was a man whose life was guided by his beliefs, a gentle giant who put meaning into the words community policing. Whether it was sitting on the union board to further the interests of officers, or pitching in with fundraisers for the community, he lived his life in service to others. 
Dragging people out of a burning building was a typical day at the office for Rodney, and it earned him the Texas Commission on Law Enforcement Officer Standards and Education's Medal of Valor. His commitment to the job led to volunteering for warrant squads, task forces and the Strategic Officer Staffing Program. He was very supportive of new technology that would lessen the threat to officers and he put that enthusiasm to work on the taser committee. He truly believed in making a better life for others. 
Rodney was a man who was strong in his faith and a man who reveled in the big family that loved him. It is my hope that his wife, Officer Josslyn Johnson, and his family can find comfort knowing how well Rodney Johnson wore our uniform. 
We work together, we protect together, we grieve together. No one injures me with impunity. In times when nothing else seems to make sense, we know this much is true. 
Fund For Officer's Family KPRC Local 2 held a telethon to benefit the 100 Club's Survivor's Fund on Tuesday. The Survivors Fund provides benefits to the dependents of peace officers and firefighters killed or injured in the line of duty. 
Viewers donated $87,859 during the nearly 14-hour telethon. 
The 100 Club continues to accept donations to help families of fallen heroes. 
Donations can be sent to the following address: 

100 Club Survivor's Fund 1233 W. Loop S., Suite 1250 Houston, TX 77027
Donations can also be made online at www.the100club.org or over the phone at 713-952-0100. 
Previous Stories: 

September 25, 2006: Bond Denied For Man Accused Of Killing Police Officer 
September 22, 2006: Gary Pucket Concert To Benefit Family Of Slain Officer 
September 22, 2006: Suspect Charged In Officer's Killing 
September 21, 2006: Suspect In Back Seat Shoots, Kills Officer 
Copyright 2006 by Click2Houston.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

